# engine misfire when reverse selected



## Zapel (Sep 7, 2012)

Strange I know but when the engine is cold and I select reverse the engine seems to be missing on one cylinder, it does not happen all the time. I then select drive and head off home with the problem still there. I can stop and leave the car and return a few minutes later and the problem is not there any more. I have replaced all the spark plugs. Can anyone help please?


----------

